# Scrap Lumber - Repurposed!



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I finally decided to do something about some of the scrap 2x4's I have been collecting. Some of them date back to when I built my storage building in 2001 or 2002 (can't remember the exact date).

Most of the pieces are less than 20 inches with a couple a little longer.

So, I devised a plan. I will make some crates. :surprise:

Rip 'em up. Cut 'em up. Glue and nail 'em up.
I spent a little while this evening prepping the stock. Some of the pieces were ripped in half giving me two equal pieces 3/4 x 3 1/2 minus the 1/16th kerf for the ripping blade on the table saw. I made two passes. Make one pass, flip it end for end and make a second pass. The scrap falls away.

For the slats, I set the blade just a little more than 1/4 inch away from the fence. I used a homemade push stick that is 3/4 inch wide. That way I was able to push both pieces past the blade with the stick. The blade was set just proud of the 1 1/2 inch thickness and it made a kerf in the push stick about 1/8 inch deep. Cheep plywood stick. I can make more. It worked really well.

I used my wooden hand screw clamps to hold the ends of the crate in place while I attached the bottom pieces. Then, it was on to the sides. The clamp held one side still while I attached the slats on the other. Then I clamped the slats to the table while I attached the remaining two slats.

The crate isn't very big - about 9" x 8" but it is a start. I am going to make a couple to hold blu ray movies and DVD's. We have a lot of those.

Note that some of the boards had been out in the weather, but I rescued them a few weeks ago before we had all the bad storms, and Tropical Storm Bill a few days ago. So they were dry. :grin:

I will post a picture or three as I make more of them. They are designed to have a rustic look. I little sanding on the edges and this one will be ready for paint or stain.

I think I have enough stock cut for about eight more crates of different sizes.

I see now where one of those gang rip saws would come in real handy! I can get about 8-9 slats out of a 2x4 1/4" x 1 1/2".

You know, if I had to buy the 2x4's, the small crates would cost about $.75 each (not counting staples and a dab or two of glue.) :surprise::grin:

The good thing is, they won't be going to the dump! :laugh2:
Mike


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

What goes in them now?
Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> What goes in them now?
> Herb


I have no idea. The DVD's won't fit. Gotta make the next one a little bigger.

A single slat all around could be a serving tray if built wider and longer...or???


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

They are stout enough for a lot of things. Sawhorse?
Herb


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Some of the mass merchandisers had some similar back around Christmas for about $10.00 each. They were stapled together and then falling apart on display.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

What a great idea! I think this would be nice for DVD storage. There are some really nice, clear chunks on many scrap pieces and I often wondered what to use them for. Must buy a serious band saw or really learn to use the table saw for resawing 2x6s. 5 1/2 inches is just right for DVDs. One thing I like about construction lumber is that by careful selection, you can get some terrific pine with perfect grain. Just get to the big box when they break out a new pallet for maximum selection. I look for long sections without knots and with good grain. Yup, I'm one of those guys who shuffle the first 10 layers of lumber.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Knots give character! :grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Now if they were interlocking and stackable 
J/k


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Now if they were interlocking and stackable
> J/k


HA HA No!:no:


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Mike
_The good thing is, they won't be going to the dump! _


For sure! It's the best way to use a valuable wood!
Sid


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Showed it to my sweetie. She took it and plopped a pile of dinner napkins in it. Perfect fit. :surprise:

She said "I will stain it and it will look nice sitting on the table." :smile:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I spent part of my day today building more crates - 4 so far. And I have only used about half of the stock I have available.

Still thinking about a tray of sorts, like a serving tray or maybe a condiment holder. I am saving the small cutoffs for last. :surprise:

A little sanding to knock off the rough edges and these guys will be ready for stain or paint.

I cut the end pieces a little longer and that did the trick to make enough room for the DVD's to fit.

Did I mention how much I am loving the hand screw clamps? They work great holding the end pieces steady so I can attach the slats! :grin: It's like having two helpers.  I put a 1/2 inch spacer under them so I could tighten/loosen the clamps easier. It also made it possible to slide the slats underneath the clamp so the other slats could be attached.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Great idea Mike. I have several pallets leftover from some delivered concrete pavers. I think I will make some crates from them.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Pallet furniture is kind of a rage right now, Tables,chairs, bookcases, benches, patio furniture. etc.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Rick's spot on, Mike. Somebody up here makes them up for the wine and home brew crowd (and sells them!).
This isn't one but it's a decent looking crate. I think your scraps might be a bit short for the wine crate thing.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas. I was just fixing to browse GAGGLE for ideas. I haven't thrown the short pieces away. :grin:

Usually my niece will post stuff on FacePlant and tag me. Or it will be one of our daughters that tags me. They find stuff all the time and think it is just the neatest thing and I need to know about it! :no:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here you go Mike.

https://www.google.com/search?q=pal...=hN6IVaiaNdXsoATJ96ngBg&ved=0CB0QsAQ&dpr=0.75

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Here you go Mike.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pal...=hN6IVaiaNdXsoATJ96ngBg&ved=0CB0QsAQ&dpr=0.75
> 
> Herb


Thanks. I have seen a lot of those ideas. Those projects are too big for my scraps, but some of them are pretty neat.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah! They fit. Turns out the smaller one is perfect for the Blu Ray titles. Both crates fit into the coffee table crates.

Looks like a pair of mini me's for the coffee table. :grin:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is a neat idea ,Mike, good thinking.
Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

And now for an update. I am back to building the crates again. I made six more this afternoon and still have material left for several more in a smaller size. That's eleven total from that picture I posted in my original post.

I have several more 2x4 pieces but they are badly bowed. So...check out the pics. Instead of gluing the sides on, I attached them with pocket screws. Don't worry, the blade won't come in contact with the screws. I will only run the boards through a few times (making light passes) until I have a flat side. Then I will take the rails off and flip the boards over and plane the other side. As bad as they are bowed, I may only wind up with 1 inch thick boards, but I bet I can find a use for them. 

I will follow up with more pics. I think I am going to make a TV dinner tray out of some other wood I found in the pile. Hmmm...I better make two - one for me and one for my cabinet installer! :grin:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mike you have to make sure you look after your cabinet installer there aren't to many like her.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Great ideas, Mike...and others...

Now I know what to do with my barrel of scrap...

Presents for the whole fam damily...!!!

Thanks...


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> What goes in them now?
> Herb


Scrap wood pieces. :wink:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Joe Jones said:


> Scrap wood pieces. :wink:


Sawdust... >


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

We came to visit our kids, and their kids. I found the crates in action. My future grand son-in-law loves the fact his game controller fits into one of them.

My step daughter is preparing for a birthday party this weekend for our great grand son. Yep, another crate put to good use holding some goody bags. :grin:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Very Kewl!!! I have a bunch of 2x4's that I'm sick to death of looking at wondering wth I'm gonna do with em! May have to stea-err borow this idea *grin*


----------

